# Pseudomugil gertrudae and rcs..



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I know the adults will be fine, but how about the juvs?

my Iriatherina werneri don't touch them, I was hoping these won't as well.

a local fish nut has some for sale, I'd love to buy some off her, but the only place I could put them is with my cherrys and threadfins.



what worrys me is like most Pseudomugil they are basicly insectivores. A baby shrimp is not too diffrent in shape or movement. the question is are they too big for them take on? they are for the threadfins.


any guesses?

PS, if this should have been in the fish forum, please move it there.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Tab, 
Hate to break it to you but baby shrimp= food :^(

Make sure you have a lot of plant coverage/moss/caves etc to allow the babies refuge. 

-Gordon


----------

